# Big Red



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

We made it down to Sargent yesterday. Using crab and shrimp we caught a few Reds and Drum. I caught my personal record redfish that was 41 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Well done, sir.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The picture alone weighs 20lbs. That's a dandy.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's one good looking red. Congrats!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

nice!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's great,


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Awesome !!*

Thats a big mama ! Awesome pic bro . Great job .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish!


----------



## gtpoppingdog (Sep 10, 2016)

great job, don't get better than doing your PB


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice, that thing is a dinosaur! Congrats on your personal best!


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Good fish!


----------

